
Announcing ASP.NET Core RC2 - jsingleton
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/webdev/2016/05/16/announcing-asp-net-core-rc2/
======
jsingleton
RTM release end of June:
[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/dotnet/2016/05/06/net-
core-...](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/dotnet/2016/05/06/net-core-
rc2-improvements-schedule-and-roadmap)

Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11646343](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11646343)

